# Huret Speedometer Drive 16" parts question



## Bike Recyclery (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi! I have a few questions regarding speedometer drives:

1) What is the long metal arm piece of the speedometer drive called?

2) Are the drives themselves all the same, and the long arm pieces are what differentiate them for different wheel sizes?  As in, does a drive that is engraved 27" work with a 16" wheel if you use the shorter 16" arm piece?

3) I have these arm pieces in 16" size in two different formats.  One has long tabs coming off the ends of the arms, the other has shorter tabs.  What are these two sizes for?

4) Does anyone know what this last single arm drive piece is for?

Cheers!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2018)

It's the gearing inside the drive unit that changes with wheel size, nothing to do with he arms.


----------

